# mod_perl - relative Pfade?



## Kipperlenny (14. Juni 2006)

moin

ich hoffe mal, dass das hier der richtige Bereich ist 

Gestern hatte mein managed server ernste Probleme - er wanderte immer zwischen Load 8-25 worauf hin eine Überlastung folgte - Server neu starten brachte auch wenig.
Hatte natürlich keine Ahnung woran das liegt - sowas hatte ich vorher noch nie - normal ist der Load Wert irgendwas um 0.1

Nun ja, heute habe ich dann auch erfahren was den Fehler verursacht hat und das er behoben ist.

Hier die ICQ Message:



> (13:36) :
> Wir haben beim Server versucht es auf mod_perl umzustellen (dann läuft Perl nicht als cgi sondern als Apache-Modul und daher um einiges schneller).
> Jedoch gab es dabei ein Problem: Die Sachen funktionierten nur, wenn in der Settings.pl und YaBB.pl nur absolute und keine relativen Pfade genutzt werden. Da das momentan allerdings anders ist, läuft sozusagen garnichts, haben das daher schnell wieder geändert *g*
> Jetzt ist die Frage, ob du weißt, ob man das beeinflussen kann oder woran es liegt, dass relative Pfade Probleme machen.
> Man könnte zwar alle Foren editieren, aber das wäre ja irgendwie ein schwachsinniger Aufwand ;-) Daher erstmal ne passendere Lösung suchen...weißt du, wie man das Problem umgehen bzw. lösen kann?



Da ich keine Ahnung habe dachte ich, ich frage hier mal die Masse an Proggern 
Nochmal die Frage:

*Jetzt ist die Frage, ob du weißt, ob man das beeinflussen kann oder woran es liegt, dass relative Pfade Probleme machen [bei mod_perl].*


----------

